# Jane Russell Dead.



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Hollywood star Jane Russell has died aged 89-the following stolen from the BBC...

Former Hollywood actress and sex symbol Jane Russell has died the age of 89.

The brunette was discovered by eccentric billionaire Howard Hughes, who cast her in his 1941 Western The Outlaw.

Some of her most memorable parts include the The Paleface (1948) with Bob Hope and Gentlemen Prefer Blondes (1953) with Marilyn Monroe.

She died on Monday at her home in California of a respiratory-related illness, her daughter-in-law confirmed.

"She always said I'm going to die in the saddle, I'm not going to sit at home and become an old woman. And that's exactly what she did, she died in the saddle," Etta Waterfield said, recounting that Russell had remained active in her local community until illness intervened in recent weeks.

Russell married three times and adopted three children.

After experiencing problems during the adoption process, she founded World Adoption International Agency, which has helped organise the adoptions in the US of tens of thousands of children from overseas.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes... I just saw this.

I'll always remember her for the bra commercials. Didja know, Howard Hughes designed a bra for her??

Ahhhh - adolescent thoughts...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Yes... I just saw this.
> 
> I'll always remember her for the bra commercials. Didja know, Howard Hughes designed a bra for her??
> 
> Ahhhh - adolescent thoughts...


Yes, I recall her ads: "Cross your heart bras, for us full-figured gals.".

Later,

William


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I seem to recall some wag calling THE OUTLAW "the first bosom western."


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

I wonder if we will get to see any of these great films as a tribute on terrestrial or will it be the usual Bourne collective ad infinitum.


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

I met her 5 years ago on a Qeeen Mary trans-atlantic crossing. What a lady her wit and memory was razor sharp. She never wore the bra Howard Hughes designed for her and actually hid it on set. I did detect she had a real soft spot for Bob Hope her eyes just sparkled when she talked about him. She avoided all the glitz and glam of Hollywood and dedicated a big part of her life to children. A real star and true lady. R.I.P Jane


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Philz said:


> I met her 5 years ago on a Qeeen Mary trans-atlantic crossing. What a lady her wit and memory was razor sharp. She never wore the bra Howard Hughes designed for her and actually hid it on set. I did detect she had a real soft spot for Bob Hope her eyes just sparkled when she talked about him. She avoided all the glitz and glam of Hollywood and dedicated a big part of her life to children. A real star and true lady. R.I.P Jane


You lucky ####### ! - a lot of men of a certain age will be green with envy.

In Gentlemen Prefer Blondes - she gave Monroe a run for her money - both very underated actors and with great comic skills.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Philz said:


> I met her 5 years ago on a Qeeen Mary trans-atlantic crossing. What a lady her wit and memory was razor sharp. She never wore the bra Howard Hughes designed for her and actually hid it on set. I did detect she had a real soft spot for Bob Hope her eyes just sparkled when she talked about him. She avoided all the glitz and glam of Hollywood and dedicated a big part of her life to children. A real star and true lady. R.I.P Jane


Yes, a very nice experience - congrats Philz.

Strange..., a few years ago I met Patricia Neal on a Trans-Atlantic crossing of the QE II in 2000. She died a few months ago. Same story with her, sharp, loved to tell stories, was always nice in person when we ran into her, etc. She had a pretty tragic life. As an aside... the trip was fantastic - we took the Concorde Jet over and the QE II back. The jet crashed... something like 2 weeks after we were on it, and that was the end of it. There were a lot of good experiences like the Concorde ride and the sights, Paris, London, the Bullet Train and The Chunnel, etc. But, coming into New York and passing by the Statue of Liberty, and even today, it is strange... when I close my eyes..., I can still see the Twin Towers above the New York Skyline. These were two of the best memories. Sorry there... snap outta it.


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

I actually bought her autobiography after meeting her and only half read it. I should take it up again. Even in her eighties she was glamorous. Not the best quality pic, sorry.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

avidfan said:


> Former Hollywood actress and sex symbol Jane Russell has died the age of 89.
> 
> The brunette was discovered by eccentric billionaire Howard Hughes, who cast her in his 1941 Western The Outlaw.





lordofthefiles said:


> I wonder if we will get to see any of these great films as a tribute on terrestrial ....


The Outlaw is currently available on BBC iPlayer: http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00zp6cd/The_Outlaw/

They don't make 'em like that any more.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The Outlaw is currently available on BBC iPlayer: http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00zp6cd/The_Outlaw/
> 
> They don't make 'em like that any more.


I note that they've added 'His Kind Of Woman' today: http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0078clp/His_Kind_of_Woman/


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

And now we have lost Elizabeth Taylor wow what a woman. RIP Liz.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

It's said celebrities tend to die in 3's. Recently we have Jane Russell followed by Elizabeth Taylor and now await a unlucky #3. (Or have I missed one?)


----------

